# rainbow trout



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

hi everyone i bought some rainbow trout from my local supermarket last week cut it into small fish shapes and froze it,ive been giving them about 2 a day between the 4 of them and they seem to love it is this ok? also i read posts on ere of people feeding smelt what is this and where can i get it?

thanks Andy


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have been doing the same this week


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Im gonna try it since this and a previous post was brought up about it.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

smelt is little fish a lot smaller than trout and it is alive or dead either one.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

sounds good to me, let me know how things go for yah, and how crazy they are for it :smile:


----------

